# 10 week cycle - Tren, Boldenone, Test Cyp/Prop



## Spartorius (Aug 9, 2009)

Greetings BBers,

Thought I'd take the opportunity to tap into all the experience out there and hopefully aid my training. Really appreciate the assistance.

I am 6'1, 94kg with approx 13-15% bf. I eat clean with a high protein diet (300-400g ED), low fat and reduced carbs.

I have just started a 10 week cycle. Trenbelone, Boldenone and Test Cyp. for first 5 weeks. Then Tren, Bold and Test Prop for next 5 weeks. This comes all mixed together into one solution by Pro Design - each vial contains 10ml of oil - Trenbolone 30.4mg, Boldenone 40mg, Test Cyp/Prop 40mg. Administered by twice weekly jabs each of 2ml. (I have tried to attach pictures of the gear but seem to be unable to do so).

This is my second proper cycle (didnt eat or train right on first one).Hoping to put on good size but also reduce body fat if I can. Really keen to get my abs working and showing.

I've got nolva and proviron on hand for gyno and pct.

Am I kidding my self by trying to gain lots of bulk AND reduce bf??? I ask as I have a course of winny and clen available too and so could roll straight into this after this course if this would be a better idea.

Thanks in advance for the help guys.

Spartorius


----------



## jnr2006 (Sep 30, 2009)

Not really likeing the sound of that mix.Its also alot of compounds to be using for your 2nd cycle.

I would had run a basic 10 wk Test cycle.

You would be better of to either cut or bulk.its really hard building size while cutting bodyfat


----------



## DevilDawgCoop (Jul 17, 2009)

Im gonna run the same thing , but a lil higher doses for 16 weeks


----------



## Spartorius (Aug 9, 2009)

Here what youre saying jnr. A friend provided this for me as he uses it himself. Although a complex mix of compounds, it'll hopefully not have any drawbacks.

DevilDawg, are you using the exact same stuff (are we even allowed to question my mentioning specific brand/labs on here)? If so, how come for 16 wks?

Thanks for the replies. Much appreciated.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Agree with above, as I have heard mentioned numerous times on here. All you need is Test for 10-12 Wks at 500mg, especially when its your second cycle. The most I would consider is to add one other compound but really you probably don't need to. IMO. More is not always better


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Try to get some prami if your using tren. Be sure to have it at hand.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

So its 30mg Tren per ml, 40mg eq and 40mg Test????

If it is then I wouldnt even bother shooting it! 4ml a week would give you,

120mg Tren

160mg Eq

160mg Test

If im reading it right....


----------



## Spartorius (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow- that little? I wonder why my mate showed such good gains? I'll look into grabbing another course of test e then. If I am able to, would it be okay to go straight into it having been taking this for a few weeks?


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

30.4 mg! very precise, who's it by? NASA?

seems to be alot of mixes being thrown together in what appears to be convenience shots or some kind of UG marketing. Be just as well buying them seperately and administering them as such on schedules appropriate to the type.


----------



## Spartorius (Aug 9, 2009)

Fair one e8 Pack. Not thought about it like that. Although, must admit it is all a little convenient. Anyone else agree with the low-ness (if that is even a word), of the doses?

Any ideas about whether I can switch straight on to test e?

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------

